# How did you name your dog?



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't know if this topic has been brought up before? 

But I get asked all the time "How did you come up with your dogs names?" 

Well, Bob Barker is just funny. I said it as a joke the day we went and looked at him and it just stuck. 
As Bob got older we always said he looked like Wile E Coyote... So when we brought home Wile E ... Bob's mini me... We thought the name was only fitting. 


How did YOU come up with your dogs name?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

His call name is the only one hubby and I both liked.Samson.I did choose his registered name though;Quicksilver's Dark Side of the Moon.Because of his color/coat pattern and the musical reference.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I answered this earlier on another thread. Valor is named after a Redondo Beach California Police K9. He is a Q litter and after not finding any registered name I could live with using Q I came up with Qayoss (Chaos). Man does that fit... His call name was always going to be Valor!


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Axel was named after a Doberman that I idolized as a child. I always told the lady I would name my dog after him 

Simba is a mahogany shaded sable Sheltie so I though the name was only fitting. He looks like a little lion.

Shoka....well that one is a mystery.

Mya was named after one of the Huskies in the movie eight below


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

We knew our puppy would be from the "L" litter, and wanted to choose a name with Norse or German origins. I found the name "Liulfr" and absolutely fell in love. My breeder suggested Liam, and that would have been our second choice. But Liulfr is unique and I love the meaning.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

AKC name Sommer Vom Blitz (after the summer of terrific lighting & thunder storms we had when I got her in August.

"Summer" - translation to German "Sommer"


----------



## IronhorseRomo (Jul 20, 2015)

I came up with a list of names. My wife and kiddos vetoed the ones they didn't like. Axel was the name everybody agreed on. Although we just call him Axe. I like the name Axe. Reminds me of Matthew Axelson from " Lone Survivor ". Great book BTW.








Not to go off topic here, but I had the pleasure of meeting Marcus Luttrell at Cabelas. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I was set on naming Finn, Phineas because my mum always loved that name.

But, when my husband and I picked him up from the breeder, I decided to call him Findlay. 

My husband's grandmother was known as, Nana Findlay or Nana Fin and she was his #1 favorite person, so, I surprised him and called our pup, Findlay aka Finn.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I looked for the name that ment something to me. D'jango means I awake.


----------



## rfra (Dec 30, 2015)

*Achtung Blitzkrieg*

Our new GSD puppy is Achtung Blitzkrieg.

We really liked "Blitz" for short, and he was A-litter, so it fit.

In full it means "Danger - Lightning War", with Blitzkrieg being a term that was used to describe the military tactic of a sudden and concentrated attack intended to stop the battle quickly, ultimately limiting damages overall. Seems pretty fitting for a protection dog. Plus it's really fun to say when people ask his name.


----------



## Vega-gurl (Sep 1, 2014)

My GSD is Vega, as in the the star. A) She is my star B) The star Vega has an important place in science history, and I'm a nerd and C) It is in the constellation Lyra, which is also the name of an apparatus I used/preformed on when I did circus work. It also just fits her really well.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin - after the city in Germany. Always wanted my first GSD to be named that. Tesla, she's named after Nikola Tesla. She's crazy smart, kind of insane () and I guess she's kind of like the car too. A little pocket rocket.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Husband is a Mortal Combat fan so our first GSD was Lord Rayden 

Singe - we knew we were getting a dark sable pup. Both my daughters are fans of The Inheritance Cycle. Brsingir is the dragon word for fire. His registered name is SBD Posejpal's Brsingr and his call name is Singe


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Big NBA basketball fan, so I named Russell after Russell Westbrook of the OKC Thunder. 

I don't know where Carly's name came from. That was cooked up between my breeder and my boyfriend. I guess we can pretend it came from her dad Karl.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

These are great!!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My dog is named for a favorite author. I also wanted a name that wasn't popular among female GSDs, and that fit the bill.

However, she was very close to being named for a character from one of this author's books. My husband favored the character's name, and we actually bought the puppy, signed the contract, and were halfway home before I finally decided and then emailed the breeder with what to write into the contract for the call name.

Her registered name...my husband got to choose that because I picked the call name, and let's just say that my only thought as I wrote it into the forms was, "I am so sorry, [Breeder]..."


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

My Mom and I were coming up with names, but we couldn't agree on anything. When I threw out the name 'Baymax' from the disney movie "big hero 6', my 3 year old nephew was listening, and he took that as his name, so kept calling him baymax. After almost a week of indecision, we finally settled on Baymax because my nephew wouldn't let it go XD. My mom just calls him Max though.


----------



## Delma (Jan 5, 2016)

Opie is a rescue dog and since she was a senior when we got her we kept the name.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

All three of my current dogs were older when I got them so I just kept their names!!! Faith ... Ledgie (Legend) ... Scooby.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Cuervo is a "C" litter dog...I sent his breeders a list of names to pick from and this is the one they picked. 

It suits him in many senses..most people go to the tequila and he's about what a person acts like after they've had a few too many...he's also a dark bi-color so the raven part works as well.


----------



## mary13 (Jan 16, 2016)

These are great


----------



## A GSD and a Law Degree (Mar 15, 2016)

Olivia was named after my favorite John Mayer song, "Something Like Olivia." I have always loved the name Olivia but I may have ruined the song for myself because it is now strange to listen to it because I picture my dog... lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

All my dogs (Lucky, Thunder ,Cheverly) except Daisy(Princess Daisy) kept the names they had as they were rescues and who needs a new name and a home. Charlie was Charlotte ,never could stand that name so she is Charlie which is actually fits her well. Cheverly became Miss Chevy as we make the Chevy Cruz here in our county. I like names that end in the y or e sound.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

we knew whichever pup we would end up with would be a dark sable. we've named all our pets with a mythology/fantasy slant and I had just finished The Inheritance Cycle.

Brsingir is the dragon word for "fire" SBD Posejpal's Brsingr. call name Singe


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The summer before we got max we all watched the old series of the bionic woman with jamie summers and maximillion the bionic dog We all liked the name max. My husband wanted to name him merle from the walking dead but max was more befitting and was the name we could all agree on


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Gave mine a Slavic name, Mila. Her father is a Czech bloodline.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Favourite tv show- Friends. Just cant get over it. Think i will name my human babies after them as well


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Mako came home to me during discovery's "shark week". The documentary "Monster Mako" was playing in the background the first time he latched on and tried to do the "kill shake" on my hand. Ouchie.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister ~ I knew I wanted a big, black, male GSD with an intimidating name, a unique name, a name that would fit with my 2 cats Chaos and Wicked. The name Sinister was picked out before I even started looking for a puppy. My mom thought I was naming him after a Harry Potter character, Sirius Black, so when I registered him I put down Sinister Black. 

Draven ~ His breeder is a big fan of Harry Potter and I am a MASSIVE fan. I originally named him Draco, but I changed it a few months later. Draven's dad's registered name is "Dakota's Dark Mark" and I wanted to stay with that theme so Draven's registered name is "Dakota's Unbreakable Vow." I changed his name because I just didn't feel like he was a Draco and I didn't like how popular the name was, so I named him after the main character in one of my favorite movies. Eric Draven from "The Crow."


----------



## majt (Mar 8, 2016)

Always liked the name Jack.






So when this guy came along, the choice was a no brainer.


----------



## GSD4ever2 (Mar 21, 2016)

Bella - 1/15/2014 - (means beautiful in English) always liked this name & since she's so perfect beautiful. 

Klaus - 12/30/2015 - we wanted a real German name, unique & different.


----------



## rxkeith (Feb 25, 2015)

we live in michigans upper peninsula, home to a lot of finns. my wife is finnish.
we have been giving our dogs finnish names. current dog is Ina, named after grandma Ina. mother in law wasn't thrilled, but grandma is deceased now, and everyone loved her, so we say she is named in honor of her.



keith


----------



## coug67 (Mar 28, 2016)

Wanted a 2 syllable name. Googled 2 syllable names. Abby was the first one. My wifes friends dog is named Abby. So why not Addy.
Short for Addison.
Done. Took 30 seconds. Like a boss.


----------



## Ripple (Mar 25, 2016)

I usually come up with registered names before I come up with call names. With our newest puppy, I wanted the registered name to be "Al Dente Perfection", which means to the tooth in Italian. It describes something that is cooked just right and not overdone. It's printed on pasta boxes "Al Dente Perfection in x minutes". So we named her "Penne", like the type of pasta.

Our male the Rush song "Tom Sawyer" was playing as soon as we got in the car to head to the breeder's house. We liked the song and the line "Mean Mean Pride" so wanted that as his registered name and naturally, his call name became "Sawyer".

Our other female Azalea was named after a flower that used to grow in the yard of our first house.


----------



## Me n T (Mar 28, 2016)

Rocky arrived already named. 
Banjo was a name we had seen on tv. 
Chase was after the kid next doors old dog. 
Rowdy is after Rowdy Gaines, 2x Olympic Gold Medal swimmer. 
And Echo, my dad came up with. 
We like to name the dogs with verbs.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Ripple said:


> I usually come up with registered names before I come up with call names. With our newest puppy, I wanted the registered name to be "Al Dente Perfection", which means to the tooth in Italian. It describes something that is cooked just right and not overdone. It's printed on pasta boxes "Al Dente Perfection in x minutes". So we named her "Penne", like the type of pasta.



Omg I love that ! - Penne!


----------



## CalamityClem (Mar 16, 2016)

We looked through tons of name books and articles online but we just couldn't find that right name for our little guy! After a few days I happened to glance over at my pile of books that I've read over the years and saw the tattered cover of "the Fountainhead" by Ayn Rand and I muttered the name "Roark" to my fiancé because I had always loved that name since I read the book a few years ago. My fiancé asked me what I had said and I repeated it louder and he leapt up with pure excitement and rejoiced, "That's it!! That's the one!" Plus the name means "Champion" and our little pup comes from champion bloodlines so it was a perfect fit!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

When we got our first cat, 17 yrs ago our daughter named him Oliver from the Disney movie Oliver and Company. Since then we have always named our pets characters from Disney movies. 

We've had O'Malley a big orange rescue Persian (Aristocats), Jasmine another rescue kitty, our first two Samoyeds, Kenai and Koda (Brother Bear), Max another rescue cat (Tangled).

Nita is our GSD and she is from Brother Bear 2. She was supposed to be Kira but my husband and daughter both have NY accents and the R in Kira was a problem. Nita's registered name is Nita Vom Anjerhaus. 

Our youngest/newest dog is my Samoyed, Ryder. His name is from Tangled also (Flynn Rider). His registered name is my favorite - Moonstar's Midknight Ryder.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

I named my first GSD Shadow, because he was quite closely bonded with me from a young age, followed me everywhere I went in the house, including the bathroom lol. He passed away last year at just over 14 years old, and the day he passed away, I called the breeder to let her know he was gone. It just so happens her bitch was in heat, and she had started breeding that day, and I was able to get a puppy from that litter; I named my new boy Phoenix


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I got Jasira's name fro an actual web site that helps you name your dog. LOL Xerxes' name I got from the movie 300; the big bad Persian who thought he was a god.


----------

